# Centrelink Query



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I've moved to Aus recently, have heard a lot about Centrelink.

Some Queries :-
What should I do to register ?
What are the benefits of Centrelink ?
What is Concession card, will I get it once I register ?
Am I eligible to make any claims once I arrive in OZ ?

Thanks in advance......

Honey_comb


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Recent migrants to Australia usually have to wait for 2 years before claiming Centrelink payments. You only register for Centrelink payments when you are eligible. When you are not eligible for payments you don't register. There are different types of payments ranging from the Baby bonus to Youth allowance, but all the payments have a certain criteria that you need to meet in order to benefit.

Centrelink payments if you have moved to Australia:
Moved to Australia

You'll see that if you have a permanent visa, there are only two benefits you can get, the disability support pension, or the special benefit for people in severe financial need due to circumstances outside their control.
Payments if you have a permanent residence visa

Even for Australian citizens, Centrelink is only for people who are low-income earners, or young people in certain situations whose parents are low-income earners.

A concession card, or rather called a "Health care card" is for low-income earners, it gives them a discount on transport, medication, car registration and anything else that allows discounts for "concessions", eg: movie tickets.

The real benefits of having Australian permanent residency is being eligible for Medicare, the health benefit, as well as being able to study paying local fees


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

wow....thanks a lot for the valuable piece of information....keep posting !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

honey_comb said:


> wow....thanks a lot for the valuable piece of information....keep posting !!


 Do you have children or is it just you?


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 23, 2011)

_shel said:


> Do you have children or is it just you?


You can also register with Centerlink for help finding work. Has nothing to do with any benefits its just an employment service to connect people with jobs. 

Then there is all the rest.


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

honey_comb said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've moved to Aus recently, have heard a lot about Centrelink.
> 
> ...


If you have kids you will be entitled for family tax benefit a, family tax benefit b and rent assist.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Wombat11 said:


> You can also register with Centerlink for help finding work. Has nothing to do with any benefits its just an employment service to connect people with jobs.
> 
> Then there is all the rest.


That's also true they can help you find work but primarily they give out money to eligible people. Also, to be paid while looking for work, you have to still meet certain eligibility.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

amer said:


> If you have kids you will be entitled for family tax benefit a, family tax benefit b and rent assist.


Yes but does the 2 year exclusion period for new migrants apply to that?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you do have kids it comes to 150-175 per week from what i remember, and if the kid is in dayy care you do get child care assistance, not complete though


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

_Sarah_ said:


> Yes but does the 2 year exclusion period for new migrants apply to that?


 No it does not. All family benefits are available to anyone who is PR with no waiting period. 

Laughing about centrelink being an agency to help you find work. Yeah it may well be what the Government wants it to be but unless you want a min wage job it can no more help a professional find a job than can the so called 'job centre' can in the UK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i too heard about centrelink assisting to find a job but i wonder how many did it work for.

we are eligible for rent assistance and family assistance but i decided against it, would rather take it in bulk towards the end of the year (Yayy ) if at all i get anything, now with my husband working i am more relaxed and dont mind shelling out the money for the diaper and the milk than wait for the money


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

amer said:


> If you have kids you will be entitled for family tax benefit a, family tax benefit b and rent assist.



we just got our 176 visa grant. r we planning to go to oz n hoping to settle down within 1-2mths after we are there. we have 3 children, 7, 4 n a bb. will we be entitled to any benefits for the children if we have not found a job?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

aliciathoo said:


> we just got our 176 visa grant. r we planning to go to oz n hoping to settle down within 1-2mths after we are there. we have 3 children, 7, 4 n a bb. will we be entitled to any benefits for the children if we have not found a job?


 You are entitled to claim but they dont just look at if you have a job. They look at your savings and assets as well. If you have savings you should be using to live on the amount you would get is reduced.


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

_shel said:


> You are entitled to claim but they dont just look at if you have a job. They look at your savings and assets as well. If you have savings you should be using to live on the amount you would get is reduced.


tq for info


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> Do you have children or is it just you?


Yes I've a 1yr old kid......hope will get benefits


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 23, 2011)

Keeping in mind that a minimum wage job in Australia pays $15 per hour. Its not like the US or other countries where its a 1/3 of that. Obviously if you have a graduate degree you're not going to be going to Centerlink looking for work, but then you wouldn't be asking what benefits you're entitled to also. 

Further this, what you recieve is scaled based on what you earn, even with kids. 

There are online calculators for Centerlink that will give you a rough idea of things such as the Family Assistance benefit, and childcare etc.


----------

